# Rig size for Maumee walleye?



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm a little bored and a little curious. What size rod/reel set up are you guys using in the river, particularly when the river is fairly high? I have been using a 4000 reel with a 7 ft medium rod (I'm a shimano person in most set ups). 

I tried a 2500 with a 6' 3" pole a few years back but a decent fish and high water made it feel like a boat anchor. Combined with a crowded line that doesn't want to wait for you to finesse a fish in and I went back to my big rig. 

This kind of question has been out here before and a lot of responses for smaller set ups seems to be a common answer...... But for those days where you have to throw 3/4.........

Thoughts?


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Both setup are usable. I use a 6'6" medium, with a 3000-4000.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I use a 7' medium heavy extra fast with a 4000 series flueger. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

I'd like to have a 3000 with a 4000 length handle.


----------



## oopsagain (Mar 5, 2005)

In high water I use a medium heavy fast tip st Croix premier -3/4 and 1 oz sinker. 1/2 oz and under I use a medium fast tip premier.. I used to use Shimamo didn't like the durability. Now I use a plueger president.. not sure but last numbers are 40. the real has been rock solid.


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Slogdog: 6' medium heavy one-piece rod with 4000-style reel will get you through the current with heavier weights. Later in the spring I switch to a 7' medium with 2000 reel to better feel the bottom in slow current. Good luck!


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Oops again

I agree. Switched to the president series a few years back. Not a better reel on the market for the money IMO 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use a 6.5ft medium rod with a Mitchell 300xe reel and have a 7ft ugly stick lite with a pflueger trion in the car for backup. I switched up to a 6.5ft graphite medium power, fast action rod last year, from the ugly stick. And, man what a difference in feel. Paired with braided main line, you can really feel the difference between your weight rolling over rocks and a fish taking your bait.


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for some feedback, guys. I hate to move up to medium heavy but a few of my mediums Shimanos seem pretty light. I like the Shimanos for the warranty. My Ugly is pretty much reserved for trolling. Unbreakable but not much feedback.

Just got a new Symetre 3000 and looking for a rod so I can have one bigger and one smaller set up. Right now my back up rod is a POS.....plus, I'm slightly addicted to getting one or two new toys each spring.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

A minimum of medium is required, with the crowds you need to reel the fish in as quickly as possible or the yahoo next to you will cast over you and knock your fish off. Heavy gear rigged with light line to have success with the combat fishing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

kissmybasstoo said:


> A minimum of medium is required, with the crowds you need to reel the fish in as quickly as possible or the yahoo next to you will cast over you and knock your fish off. Heavy gear rigged with light line to have success with the combat fishing.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've had that happen to me. One of the reasons I always leave the concealed carry at home. I'm afraid I'll use it down there.


----------



## teacher (Dec 3, 2011)

St. Croix Premier or better is a great setup, president reel is hard to beat. I use a 6'6" premier med, 6'"3 legend med xtra fast, 6'9" avid MEd light paired with Shimano stradic and Shimano ci4 stradic. Heavy the water flow the higher power rod I use.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Just got a new Symetre 3000


You need to put that reel on a nice rod. MH St. Croix Avid w/ extra fast tip. That would be a sweet high water rig.


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

BFG said:


> You need to put that reel on a nice rod. MH St. Croix Avid w/ extra fast tip. That would be a sweet high water rig.


I have been looking at the 6'6" avid. I may make this my lighter rig and keep my 7ft 4000 for the heavier version.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

If you are going to get an Avid, I would suggest the 6'9 Medium Light w/ extra fast tip. 

That is my "1/2oz and lower" rig and it is schaweeeeeeeeeet.....

My Symetre is a 2500...just right IMO, but there are days I wish for a larger spool.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I use a 6' 10" st Croix legend ML. I just stick with the President in 3740. 14lb fireline, 10lb trilene leader. Even in high water I stick with that setup, although something heavier would be preferred for most


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Red's got Oprah money!


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Something else I've learned over the years in that current is I like a pretty long handle to get some extra leverage!


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

SlogDog: Allow me to suggest a 6' medium heavy lightning rod by Berkley. The older models run $30 and the newer ones are $40. I beat the crap out of them, and they last about 3 years until the rod seat breaks. But they're inexpensive. I like the shorter length because I can land fish quickly by swinging them in. And the stoutness allows me to whip out of bottom snags. Plus, when the inevitable snagged fish happens, I can either pop the jighead out of it or muscle in the T-bones (to release of course). And DeathFromAbove: I think your conceal carry comment is so true!

Follow the action this spring and every Maumee River Walleye Season at walleyerun.blogspot.com fellas. There are new posts from myself or my members every day during the run. This time of year my blog is slow, but you can also look back at the past 4-5 years of comments to gauge the conversations.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Agree with DrWalleye that the Berkey Lighting Rod is a good rod to use when the river is high But I also use a St Ctroix 7 footer when the water is slower. I would rather break a $30 rod than a $180 one on the snags..


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

How does one break a rod on a snag??? I mean...if you are hung up...you are hung up. 

Break off and get back to fishing.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I guess if your rod breaks before your line. Of course the chance of this happening can be minimized if you keep your rod parallel to the water and pull straight back instead of yanking up.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I broke a rod one time on a snag, and yes it happened on the maumee. It was definitely my fault though. I grabbed the wrong rod in a hurry that morning, so I was using a casting rod with a spinning reel. I was fishing the rod in a way it wasn't designed obviously. I went to pull back on a snag and the rod just shattered. Oh well, last time i'll try that dumbness again


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I broke a rod trying to get loose a snag out at the GR dam. It broke right at the handle. It just happened to be a defect in that ugly stik and it was replaced under warranty.
I'll 3rd the berkley lightning rods. For an inexpensive rod, they work great on the river.


----------

